
Ask HN: Isn't taking only digital payments illegal in the US? - sova
On the bill itself it says &quot;This note is legal tender for all debts, public and private&quot;<p>So how can a restaurant or cafe or any business refuse to take cold-hard cash?
======
sp332
I upvoted this not because I agree but because it's a common question. It's
not against federal law at all, but some cities have started banning cashless
businesses. Oh, and Massachusetts. E.g. [https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2019/03/sorry-amazon-phi...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2019/03/sorry-amazon-philadelphia-bans-cashless-stores/)

------
Nextgrid
This means you’re supposed to accept it as payment for a debt. It says nothing
about whether you should be doing business with someone, so you refuse, no
debt is created in the first place and the idea of legal tender is irrelevant.

~~~
sova
That was very clear thank you very much.

